# Starting planted tank, need advice.



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

I am starting my 29g tank up again. I want to use live plants, I've tried them before but they didn't do well, didn't research lighting reqs. I plan on ordering from Sweet Aquatics before monday. I have selected, Crypt wendtii, banana plant, val asiatica, echinodorus parvo, dwarf sag, and java moss. I went for ones that said they need low light and little care. I am not sure what my light is, I've had it a few years and should be replaced *old dude I know. I will add fish in a week or so. I have regular aquarium gravel, around the size of peas. Do I need that expensive subtrate like flourish? Is there something else I can use thats cheaper, that can be mixed in with the gravel, like a reptile soil?
Anything else you can think of that I didn't ask?


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

As economical as I know of...

Lighting: Life Glo (6700 spectrum) 
Fluorescent Aquarium Lighting: Life-Glo 2 Fluorescent Light Bulbs

Nutrients: Flourish tabs and Flourish Excel
Flourish Tabs - 40 pk
Supplements for Healthy Planted Aquariums: Seachem Flourish Excel

****May want to skip the Vals, as Excel for some strange reason "melts" Val plants****

****Spread out java moss and tie it to lava rock using fishing line - no further maintenance needed****


----------



## AbadHabit (Sep 9, 2010)

:dolphin:Light IS the key. I just moved everything out of my 29 and 10 into a 55. I was pruning once a week in the 29. Just gravel and florish fertilizer. I even had to give away 3 fully rooted (3" babies) melon swords. The 10 and 29 went pefect in the 55. Ohh, and don't plant to close cause they will fight for light. Get a grow bulb or daylight. Those carry the best spectrums for the plants. Even my ferns and anubis grow faster than average. My light that came with my 29 wasn't big or strong enough. So I bulit my own. Easy to do and cheaper. Hope you get them growing good. *w3 Merry Christmas P.S. I talk to my plants and fish to. *banana dance *W


----------



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks, It's great to know all I need is fertilizer and a new light. I'm only getting about one of each plant except the grassy ones, I'm cheap, I'll wait for them to fill in instead of fully planting it. I'm gonna get some betttas and use some of the moss in their tanks. Also I'll share some baby plants with my sister when they start getting babies. 

P.S I talk to my fish and plants, and showed my fish pictures in books, they would swim over and look lol.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If your light really is old, get a new bulb for it. They should be replaced every year.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Look into using mineralised top soil or peat moss and sand. They are cheep and work well, just a bit more bother to set up. Like that you don't have to dose so many ferts, which can get expensive in the long run.


----------

